# Public Servant Optical Allowances



## KOW (27 Sep 2016)

My wife is a clerical officer and works all day on a computer. Is she entitled to eye test/glasses allowance from her Department. thanks in advance.


----------



## tallpaul (28 Sep 2016)

What does her HR Department say?


----------



## KOW (28 Sep 2016)

tallpaul said:


> What does her HR Department say?


3 days later waiting on call back


----------



## ppmeath (28 Sep 2016)

[broken link removed]

Check here.


----------



## KOW (28 Sep 2016)

ppmeath said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Check here.


Cheers looks like once every 5yrs before age 40 and every 2 yrs beyond that age if on a screen.


----------



## Leper (28 Sep 2016)

The rule is if you are working 100% every day on a PC and you need glasses for PC use only you are entitled to an eye test and glasses provided by an authorised specs supplier and to be paid by the employer.


----------



## Sarenco (28 Sep 2016)

You've got to love public sector allowances.

I'm particularly fond of the "box making" allowance, the "eating on site" allowance and the "early late" allowance.  Although my all time favourite is the "acting up" allowance!


----------



## Leper (29 Sep 2016)

Hi Sarenco,  I've spent over 40 years working in the Public Service (having worked in the private sector also) and I never heard of allowances like "box making" and "eating on site" and "early late" - and although I worked in the Personnel Section of one department for twelve years I never encountered anybody who was entitled to the "PC use spectacles" - I don't doubt that the allowances are there, but it would be interesting to see the payout of such allowances.

Oh! yes - while working in the private sector I was entitled to a "stoop" allowance.  Now, how could we get a "stoop" allowance in the Public Sector?


----------



## PaddyW (29 Sep 2016)

What in the name of God is a 'stoop' allowance??


----------



## Sarenco (29 Sep 2016)

Leper said:


> Now, how could we get a "stoop" allowance in the Public Sector?



You really need to get on to your union on that one.

Do members of the defence forces still get an underwear allowance?


----------



## Jon Stark (29 Sep 2016)

Sarenco said:


> You really need to get on to your union on that one.
> 
> Do members of the defence forces still get an underwear allowance?



It's scary work at times in fairness...


----------



## ppmeath (29 Sep 2016)

Sarenco said:


> You've got to love public sector allowances.
> 
> I'm particularly fond of the "box making" allowance, the "eating on site" allowance and the "early late" allowance.  Although my all time favourite is the "acting up" allowance!



Lol, well if you know what it is then sorry, but if you don't - it's an allowance for replacing a higher grade on a temporary basis, hence "acting" "up".

Edit:

Am very surprised that no-one picked up on this one under local government;

"Dirty Money Allowance" - nope, I have no clue lol, don't want to know as it will spoil it for me!!


----------



## Leper (29 Sep 2016)

PaddyW said:


> What in the name of God is a 'stoop' allowance??



It was/is an allowance given to people working with shovels. I wonder if those who did not have to stoop were in receipt of the allowance.


----------



## amtc (30 Sep 2016)

I know a guy in a semi state who still gets an eating en route allowance and bicycle time. It came about as due to a pay freeze this was devised as a stop gap. This guy is office based.


----------



## Purple (30 Sep 2016)

Sarenco said:


> Do members of the defence forces still get an underwear allowance?


They should get a Playstation allowance; it's unfair that they have to use their own money to pay for the games which keep them awake while on guard duty in the numerous bases around the country.


----------



## MugsGame (30 Sep 2016)

Leper said:


> I never encountered anybody who was entitled to the "PC use spectacles"



This is a legal requirement for all employers public or private with employees using VDUs in their work.


----------



## Deiseblue (30 Sep 2016)

Yep , availed of the optical allowance whilst working in the Bank.
Also received , together with a number of colleagues a pensionable overscale allowance for working in a " specialised " area , this allowance was made because of a promotion block  & when I retired was worth in excess of €3000 per annum.
Until the advent of Mike Soden managers received company cars with unlimited mileage & it was said that the roads of France was awash with them every summer.
Tea allowances when you worked in excess of one hour's overtime , free suits & uniforms - the list went on , indeed in the IBOA's annual diary a whole section was dedicated to allowances.


----------



## Purple (30 Sep 2016)

Deiseblue said:


> Yep , availed of the optical allowance whilst working in the Bank.
> Also received , together with a number of colleagues a pensionable overscale allowance for working in a " specialised " area , this allowance was made because of a promotion block  & when I retired was worth in excess of €3000 per annum.
> Until the advent of Mike Soden managers received company cars with unlimited mileage & it was said that the roads of France was awash with them every summer.
> Tea allowances when you worked in excess of one hour's overtime , free suits & uniforms - the list went on , indeed in the IBOA's annual diary a whole section was dedicated to allowances.


Yea, but the banks did such a great job who could begrudge you any of it


----------



## Andy836 (30 Sep 2016)

Deiseblue said:


> Yep , availed of the optical allowance whilst working in the Bank.
> Also received , together with a number of colleagues a pensionable overscale allowance for working in a " specialised " area , this allowance was made because of a promotion block  & when I retired was worth in excess of €3000 per annum.
> Until the advent of Mike Soden managers received company cars with unlimited mileage & it was said that the roads of France was awash with them every summer.
> Tea allowances when you worked in excess of one hour's overtime , free suits & uniforms - the list went on , indeed in the IBOA's annual diary a whole section was dedicated to allowances.



The banks are a farce - similar HR policies to the public sector. Any large old irish company will have tons of perks and allowances you'd never get today in a normal company. Only nowadays those perks aren't open to new entrants in the Banks.


----------



## Deiseblue (30 Sep 2016)

Merely setting out the fact that allowances are not solely the purview of the Public Sector  & of course you are right in that both the public & private sectors have cut back on the more extravagant allowances post recession .
I retired from BOI before it went bottoms up so I have no idea about the level of current allowances but I can confirm that bonuses have returned - a worrying trend given that incentivised bonuses precipitated the Bank crash


----------



## Leper (1 Oct 2016)

Purple said:


> They should get a Playstation allowance; it's unfair that they have to use their own money to pay for the games which keep them awake while on guard duty in the numerous bases around the country.



They have their Playstation; You with 6839 posts (todate) have www.Askaboutmoney.com.

No wonder they and you are always awake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple (3 Oct 2016)

Leper said:


> They have their Playstation; You with 6839 posts (todate) have www.Askaboutmoney.com.
> 
> No wonder they and you are always awake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yea, but when you look at the quality of my posts it's clear I don't spend much time on them.


----------

